# GSD limping on back leg, but xrays are clear



## JimAnEmma (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi there hoping someone can give us some advice or direction here. Dave, our 3yr old dog has been limping on his rear right leg for a couple of months but when we walk him he's ok, but as soon as he's back in the house he's limping. He's been x rayed and nothing shows has anyone had similar experience? 
Any advice most welcome.
Jim an Emma


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Our puppy wick (9months) has a major limp and pain right now, he was x-rayed and they came back clear. It is obvious that he has an injury (the vet found it while feeling up his leg and it was very sensitive in the shoulder area) so the vet assumed it was a severe strain or sprain and put him on strict crate rest with pain pills. 

Have you been tested for lyme disease? That can also cause lameness in dogs from what our vet said.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

yes, we had a similar experience. It was a torn / partial torn ligament. The regular vet assumed, because she is a GSD she would have hip problems and the initial x-rays were of the lower spine and hips. They were OK. She put us on Rimadyl for two weeks with restricted activity. Molly was fine on restricted activity but as soon as we increased it she was limping again - this happened at home, after resting from an outing. Like your dog, no limping on walks, but limping after rest.

We went to the ortho vet - he could tell there was swelling and something wrong just by feeling / palpating her - it was in her knee, not hip. Generally x-rays do not show a lot in a soft tissue injury, but a good orthopedic vet will know how to read them.

My advice is to see an orthopedic vet. In the mean time stick to low-moderate exercise, good steady walking, no playing with other dogs or jumping around. See if the first vet will recommend an anti-inflammatory to reduce swelling.

Our dog ended up having two TPLO knee surgeries, about $4000/each. She was young like your dog, the first one at 2.5 yrs, the second at 4yrs. We are very active and wanted her to be able to keep up. We walk a lot , but have stopped the jumping, agility type activities.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Did your vet do a drawer test? It can help to determine if there is ACL damage (won't confirm). Cruciate ligament damage won't show on X-rays. We ended up seeing an ortho vet and had a TPLO done on our male, it will be 2 years post op this December. 

We tried rest and restricted exercise first, but the limp returned. I'm trying to remember, so I'm not sure if I got this right, but if there is damage to the CL there is a risk of damage to the miniscus if the dog continues to run, play, jump in that condition?


----------



## JimAnEmma (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice will be going back to the vet regarding possible cruciate ligament damage. Having now watched a you tube video with a gsd with damaged ligament it's the same gait.
Thanks Again I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## melodystorey (Sep 30, 2015)

*Canine Activ*

Have you ever heard of Canine Activ? It is an all natural safe pain relief that promotes improved mobility and is a homeopathic analgesic for dogs. I have my 14 year old on it and it is simply amazing. He acts like a 2 year old puppy again. The company is great and offers free samples and money back.


----------



## JimAnEmma (Sep 27, 2015)

Well finally got a referral to see a good ortho vet today, as soon as he looked at the X-rays he spotted the damaged cruciate ligament straight off. And also commented on how good his hip joints were, some of the best he's seen, so at least some good news.
So thats him, they kept Dave in for the night and are doing TTA in the morning
so we should have him back Thursday morning.
So thanks for pointing me in the cruciate direction, the advice and a bit of research had me insisting on the referral after the initial vets dithering with hip or spinal damage despite all pointing to ligament damage.
So thanks again and roll on Thursday.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad you've gotten it figured out. Hope Surgery goes well, don't forget to give us an update when you get a chance.


----------



## JimAnEmma (Sep 27, 2015)

Well that's 1 week post op and if he had the chance Dave would be round the field like a shot! Unbelievable in a week not even limping. The day we picked him up he dragged me bodily out of the place, he's a big lad 50kg of power with a dislike for vets. So have to keep a leash on him for a while he'll be devastated.
So thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ranger was eager to get back to playing, running, ect... But best to take it slow and limit the odds of injuring the opposite leg (approx. 50%). Rangers use of his leg appeared normal to me early on, however there can be some subtle differences, the physical therapist we used helped us with this, having someone video their movements is helpful too. Also, with some dogs, toenail wear may help show how even/uneven the use is between legs.


----------

